# Kühlung für GTX 590



## Stubbinski (27. Oktober 2014)

*Kühlung für GTX 590*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner passenden Kühllösung für meine GTX 590, mittlerweile ist die nur noch am rödeln und sehr laut (mein PC ist im idle bei ca. 60Db, auf last bis 68Db).
Ich hab schon bei Caseking etc. geguckt, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Ich suche also nen Kühlblock oder ne Kompakt WaKü die ich auf die Chips setzen kann (ausserdem kann ich dann noch übertakten ).
Dann noch BQ! ins Case und schon ist Ruhe im Karton 

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort und Hilfe
MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*



Stubbinski schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach ner passenden Kühllösung für meine GTX 590


Aqua Computer Homepage - Komplettkühler für HD6990 und GTX590

Aquacomputer twinConnect für aquagraFX GTX 590/580/570/480 und HD 6970/6870/6850/6790 max. 7 Grafikk | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

EK-FC590 GTX - Nickel


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

Ich glaub da gibts nur die Option Wasserkühlung... leider. Zu langsam...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

Entstauben + Lüfter kurve anpassen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Entstauben + Lüfter kurve anpassen.


 
und neue WLP


----------



## Stubbinski (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Homepage - Komplettkühler für HD6990 und GTX590
> 
> Aquacomputer twinConnect für aquagraFX GTX 590/580/570/480 und HD 6970/6870/6850/6790 max. 7 Grafikk | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> EK-FC590 GTX - Nickel


 
Leider kann man die alle nicht mehr kaufen  Auf ebay hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

EDIT: Dann wohl alles auseinanderbauen, neue WLP drauf und andere Fans und sehen wie viel das bringt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*



Stubbinski schrieb:


> Leider kann man die alle nicht mehr kaufen  Auf ebay hab ich auch nichts gefunden.


in der tat schwer


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

Hatte bei meiner 570 nen Lagerschaden . Der Lüfter hat schon den ganzen Tag vor sich hingerappelt und wenn Last auf die Karte kam ein wenig schneller und lauter...  Hab nen Rappel bekommen, den Kunstofdeckel entfernt, Lüfter ebenfalls runter und dann 3 alte 80 draufmontiert und an die Lüftersteuerung geklemmt. Dann war endlich wieder Ruhe und die Temps waren auch 10-12°C runter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

VID-NX590 Water Block (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 Video Card), Rev.1.1

vielleicht findest Du die gebraucht, ich suche auch schon.....


----------



## Stubbinski (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

Grad *WLP* bestellt und schonmal den Staub aus GraKa, Gehäuse und NT geholt. Morgen kommen dann noch ein paar Fans. Mal sehen wie viel das bringt, saubermachen hat leider nichts gebraucht. 
Wenn sie denn kühler wird dann pass ich auch die Lüfterkurve nach unten an, bis jetzt steuert die Karte dann aber immer schön auf die 100°C zu .
Zu viel will ich auch nicht investieren, wenn die 980ti oder R9 390X draußen ist kommt der PC in den Schrank und wird zum Gäste PC, bis dahin vergeht aber sicherlich noch ein wenig Zeit und die würde ich lieber in etwas mehr Ruhe (vorm PC) verbringen.


----------



## Dari (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe noch einen Wasserblock rumliegen von Aquacomputer ( Nickelversion) sollte auch auf die 590 passen .. Liegt schon seit fast einem jahr rum und ist neuwertig.Falls du Interesse haben solltest 

Ok passt nicht ;(


----------



## Stubbinski (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*

So WLP ist drauf und paar Lüfter auch, warte nur noch auf nen Noctua und bin bis jetzt eig. ganz gut zufrieden. Die neue WLP macht ca. 8°C im Idle - starke Leistung wie ich finde. Danke für die Hilfe, wenigstens ein bisschen leiser ists schonmal .


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für GTX 590*



Stubbinski schrieb:


> So WLP ist drauf und paar Lüfter auch, warte nur noch auf nen Noctua und bin bis jetzt eig. ganz gut zufrieden. Die neue WLP macht ca. 8°C im Idle - starke Leistung wie ich finde. Danke für die Hilfe, wenigstens ein bisschen leiser ists schonmal .


----------

